
Flesh Interfaces - rfjedwards
https://www.reddit.com/user/_9MOTHER9HORSE9EYES9
======
rfjedwards
Via: [http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/23/11494742/horrifying-
altern...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/23/11494742/horrifying-alternate-
reality-reddit-comments-creating-sci-fi-world)

